# Shimano Stradic Mg FB Spinning Reel - Sale $169.99



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

This is a awsome reel. I use it when the winds push 20. Read up on it......

Stella's little brother.... Smooth

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageRLSSHIMANO-SSMGFB.html

Free shipping

This is a deal


----------



## Baitcaster 79 (Mar 13, 2008)

The 2500 and 3000 are now going for 129.95. A reel deal!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Baitcaster 79 said:


> The 2500 and 3000 are now going for *129.95*. A reel deal!


TackleWarehouse.com is having to price match MonsterFishingtackle.com.

TW had it on sale yesterday for the $169.99 for all sizes (1000, 2500 & 3000) which was a good deal, but Monster had the 2500 & 3000 on sale for $129.99. So I guess TW went ahead and matched the price on both of those sizes.

Both stores are in CA, so no sales tax and I belive both offer free shipping on orders over $50.00.

See link below:

https://www.outdoorproshop.com/Shimano-Stradic-MGFB-Series-Reel-p/shimano-stradic-mg-series.htm


----------

